# Porträt Bearbeitung



## $ Alex$ (15. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
hab hier eine sehr interessante Arbeit.
Mich interessiert wie macht mann diese Färbung ?   
Gibt es Tutorials in diese Richtung?


----------



## $ Alex$ (19. September 2007)

Kann jemand helfen? Wäre super.


----------



## Philip Kurz (20. September 2007)

*räusper* ... Threadpushing ... 

Der Effekt geht schon ein wenig in Richtung "Jim Fiscus", nicht wahr? 

/edit

Okay, vergessen wir den mediengestalter-Link - sowas hilft nicht viel weiter. Habe mal fix ein paar Tutorials/Links zusammen gesucht. Vielleicht reichen dir die Tipps ja schon. 

http://jw-digital.net/blog/archives/2005/05/getting_the_jim.html
http://blog.sigma-stern.de/tutorial...en/tutorial-portraitfotos-nachbearbeiten.html
http://www.dslr-forum.de/showthread.php?t=78435

Grüße

Philip


----------



## $ Alex$ (20. September 2007)

Danke, gehe mal alles durch


----------

